# No signs AT ALL of ears coming up - 9 weeks 5 days old



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

So I'm being super paranoid about my GSD's ears. He is 9 weeks and 5 days old today, and his ears are not showing any signs of them possibly standing up at all. I may just be stupid paranoid, but is this normal? I've seen so many GSD's with ears completely up at 8 weeks! NOT FAIR!  When should I start worrying about them standing up? I know they say if they're not up by 5 months, then you need to start taping/glue the ears, right? Ahhhh.. this sucks. I wish they would just go up already!


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

8 weeks rambos were fully up. at 9.5 they went back down. At 11 they were back up again and have been up till now (14 weeks).


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

don't worry about it....enjoy the ear transition! It's fun to watch them change from week to week and day to day. Enjoy the ride! 

Before you know it, he will be all grown up and you will look back and think..."how silly was I being so paranoid about those ears" And if they never go up....oh well, as long as you aren't showing him ;-)


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake is 15 weeks and have been told DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT TOUCHING THEM!


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

I definitely don't touch his ears, but my other two dogs play with him, sometimes a bit rough, and I have a feeling his ears are being affected that way.

Is there anything I can do to help naturally encourage the ears standing up? I always try making funny noises but he just turns his head all goofy like, but no ear movement.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Max is 13 weeks now and his left ear is just now up about 50% of the time. Right ear has been up for several weeks now. From what I understand, you shouldn't get too concerned until they get close to 5 months old.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No need to start worrying until 6 months. Enjoy your pup because it's way too early to worry about ears.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

o....I meant glueing etc.....LOL I was ready to glue Jake's a few weeks ago and overwhelmingly the kind friends I am making here said NO!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Your puppy is still very young, don't worry...as long as mom and dad didn't have soft ears and you are feeding a nutritious diet. Have you ever talked with the breeder about what they have produced? Did they ever have to tape ears to help? I know of one commercial showline kennel that has been producing pups with softer ears, then they need help-though not all the pups are this way. You can sometimes see from pics which dog may have had some help. 
Give your pup fresh raw knuckle bones to chew on, the cartiledge from the bones will help along with the jaw/head muscles gaining strength.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

HA!! You sound like me! I was so worried about Mikka’s ears I even called the breeder. Plus, I talked to folks here – some said their dog’s ears did not stand up until the pup was *several* months old. Then one morning, when Mikka was about 16 weeks old, I went to get her out of her crate and lo and behold her ears were up….I had to do a double-take! They’ve been up ever since. Your pup’s will go up too. Give it time. 

Also, I agree with Jane. Give him raw knucklebones to chew on. That’s what I did. I do think it may have helped.


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

But theyre so soft and sweet and cute!! Love them while theyre still floppy, dont be so vain!

Sammi has a crooked ear that flops to the side.. its SO cute..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Awww, Sammi's pic in your profile is very sweet! I had a black GSD in the 80's whose ears never stood. He was much more approachable to the neighbors. Funny how pricked ears are so important-people seem to judge the dog by their earset sometimes...


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

Aw thanks!!  I absolutely adore their ears.. so soft!!!! Tex (our husky) has soft ears too, but theyre not nearly as big as Sammi's.  I just wanna EAT them! I dunno.. I know some people place a LOT of emphasis on having perfect dogs with all their bloodlines and paperwork, but... just let it be! Ears will be ears.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs ears didn't go up untill he was
close to 5 months old. before his ears 
went up they did the ear dance,
up, down and all around.

your pup is 9 weeks old. i think it's
to early to worry about his ears.


----------

